

How does HN's ranking work? This seems like an error - mindstab
http://haplo.mindstab.net/hn_ranking.png

======
cd34
<http://amix.dk/blog/post/19574>

probably one of the better analyses.

Basically, time decay and velocity of votes affect the vote ordering. The
older an article is, the more votes it needs to stay in the top positions.
Therefore, the 304 points/15 hours and 122 points/9 hours have roughly the
same weight as the 16 point/2 hour submission.

